# Suburban spark plug



## 74pickup (May 28, 2009)

Recently I blow the head gasket on my SS12 Because of a mouse nest in the shroud. When I had the head off I notice that the plug was up in the threads quite a bit. I did some checking and found out that the plug I was given at the local small engine shop was the wrong one. I got a 1/2" reach plug and installed it and was greeted with additional horsepower. I love free horsepower  or at least getting what I should have had all along.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Did you find the correct part# plug?


----------



## 74pickup (May 28, 2009)

Yes I got the right plug and it made huge difference.


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

Should be a J8 champion I believe.


----------



## 74pickup (May 28, 2009)

The J series is 3/8" reach and the H series Champions are 1/2" reach. I used an H10 spark plug. I highly recommend it


----------



## Gibby (Oct 17, 2011)

74pickup said:


> The J series is 3/8" reach and the H series Champions are 1/2" reach. I used an H10 spark plug. I highly recommend it


"H" is actually 7/16 reach, but close enough.


----------

